# Some inlay? Segmented? for a customer



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2013)

Not sure if I'd consider these inlay or segmented turning but one of my customers asked for a few sets for the holidays. Pardon the crappy cell phone pic :)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ButchC (Nov 21, 2013)

Love that Celtic knot. Saw an article in one of the woodworking magazines showing a young kid (10-15 yo) that was making these to fund his college I believe. Pretty cool.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice group of pens. Guess you could call them "seg-lay".

Ray


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 22, 2013)

They all look great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 22, 2013)

Cell photo's have come along way since the beginning....don't fret. You could still 'tweak' them some in Picsas(or other freeware type processing).....

The celtic knot....still on my 'tuit list' and eventually I'll get around to them. I imagine it's more about the angle then anything to make them look correct... Seems you have the 'touch'(better yet, the angle) to make a get looking knot! Well done!!!!!!





Scott (totalitarian collectivism has triumphed....almost) B


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2013)

Colin - Great looking Celtic knots. I really like the dark border on them, especially on the lighter color wood. It really stands out in the fifth from the left.
Nice job.
Scott


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Colin - Great looking Celtic knots. I really like the dark border on them, especially on the lighter color wood. It really stands out in the fifth from the left.
> Nice job.
> Scott



I use a darker adhesive so it gives that border. didn't plan it that way but it came out that way and I liked it and stuck with it. I'll be doing a few more in the next few weeks, maybe I should post a step by step in the classroom for those interested?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2013)

That would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## BarbS (Nov 24, 2013)

Wonderful pens. I've done only one celtic knot and it came out lopsided. But then, I'm in the habit of going it on my own and not following directions too closely. On that, I need to read it out step by step to get a consistent knot out of it! Yours look great.


----------

